# How to set up password to start Outlook 2010?



## Jayzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi people. I'm new to outlook 2010. Is there any way I can set up a password to start Outlook 10 in my laptop?


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 23, 2010)

Not exactly, but you can put a password on your PST file, so that no one can really do anything in Outlook unless they put in the password.

http://www.hosting.com/support/microsoft-outlook-2010-/set-a-pst-password-in-outlook-2010


----------



## Jayzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Not exactly, but you can put a password on your PST file, so that no one can really do anything in Outlook unless they put in the password.
> 
> http://www.hosting.com/support/microsoft-outlook-2010-/set-a-pst-password-in-outlook-2010



But people can still read my emails right? Outlook is such as great email software but wouldn't let user to put password on it. That is no good.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 23, 2010)

Jayzilla said:


> But people can still read my emails right? Outlook is such as great email software but wouldn't let user to put password on it. That is no good.



All your emails are stored in the PST file, so no.


----------



## Jayzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> All your emails are stored in the PST file, so no.



The PST password is only prevent others deleting the file. That's not a log on password I'm looking for. I searched around on Google didn't seem Outlook has this feature. 

Merry Christmas my friend.


----------



## qubit (Dec 23, 2010)

You _can_ password protect .pst files in Outlook. The way to do this is to create an encrypted .pst file. This is the point at which you can then add a password. You can add a password to unencrypted .pst, but the security is very low. You can even use an option called compressible encryption if you want to.

You can then drag emails and/or folders from the unencrypted .pst file to the encrypted one. Note that Outlook will do a move operation, not a copy.

And to anyone that wishes to challenge me on this, I work with Outlook every day in my job, so I know this very well!


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 23, 2010)

Jayzilla said:


> The PST password is only prevent others deleting the file. That's not a log on password I'm looking for. I searched around on Google didn't seem Outlook has this feature.
> 
> Merry Christmas my friend.



Well in that case you can use Protect EXE to password protect the Outlook EXE itself.  So you have to enter a password every time you start Outlook.


----------

